# Spindle Pulley Removal G0602 Lathe



## EddieO (Jul 13, 2014)

I am attempting to install a disc for my spindle RPM sensor. I cannot  figure out how the heck to remove the pulley on the spindle. Got the  spider nuts off, but the pulley doesn't budge. Not sure if I am doing  something wrong or what. A bit of a novice at this, so any help would be  great.

The disc needs to be installed behind the black  gear....attached photos of the disc I am trying to install from another  persons build. As seen he got the pulley off. I would ask him but he has disappeared from posting.

Any help would be great....figuring this stuff out one piece at a time, but don't wanna break anything

.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 13, 2014)

Looking at the parts list, it seems that the pulley is only held on by the nut.  It should just pull off.  Maybe a little bit of heat, and/or a bearing puller (not a 2 or 3 jaw puller).

http://cdn0.grizzly.com/partslists/g0602_pl.pdf


----------



## EddieO (Jul 13, 2014)

I took the spider nuts off....the pulley is NOT moving though. I guess a gear puller is the answer, just wanted to make sure I was not doing something wrong. Now to find a gear puller!

Later EddieO


----------



## ozzie46 (Jul 13, 2014)

That pulley is a very tight fit on the spindle. I had to replace the spindle bearings on mine under warranty as the lube ports for the spindle were full of black sand and grit and it got in the bearings on break in running.  Anyway the pulley was a bear to get off. After I had my lathe back together I found out that others who had to remove the spindle for various reasons took emery paper to the spindle to get an easier fit for the bearings and the pulley.
 The bearings are way to tight a fit on the shaft also. If I ever have to remove my spindel again I will do this also as trying to adjust the bearing preload on reassembly is almost impossible without a lot of banging around with a block of wood or a soft faced or dead blow hammer.

  Ron


----------



## unioncreek (Jul 14, 2014)

First soak the gear in penetrating oils or something similar.  Then take a wooden 2x4, put it over the end of the spindle and give it a wack, hard enough to get the spindle to move slightly.  Then tap the spindle back by using the 2x4 on the chuck.   That should move the gear back away from the housing.   Do it carefully.  You will need to re-establish the pre-load on the spindle then.

Bob


----------

